# Friedrich Kiel



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

​
"Writing of the chamber music of *Friedrich Kiel* (8 October 1821 - 13 September 1885), the famous scholar and critic Wilhelm Altmann notes that it was Kiel's extreme modesty which kept him and his exceptional works from receiving the consideration they deserved. After mentioning Johannes Brahms and others, Altmann writes, "He produced a number of chamber works, which . . . need fear no comparison."

Kiel wrote some damn good piano quintets and, from what I've heard, two first-rate string quartets. I have the Naxos recording of the PQs and can testify that they are as good as Dvořák's (or even Brahms').


----------

